# EMR Training in Edmonton



## BCStarter (Mar 11, 2010)

Has anyone taken the EMR course through St. John's Ambulance? I have the option of taking it from SJA or Emergency Services Academy. Are they both respected training facilities and instructors?

Thanks


----------



## EMS84 (Mar 21, 2010)

the instructors at ESA were fantastic.I did a ACP prep course there. I would recommend that school to anyone.


----------



## ABEMS (Mar 26, 2010)

ESA is a excellent school.


----------



## nomofica (Apr 25, 2010)

I, too, would be more willing to suggest ESA over St. John Ambulance simply because they do have an amazing reputation, not only for their EMR but for as an institution as a whole. However I will be taking a EMR refresher soon to keep things fresh in my mind (you don't use it, you lose it) and I may be taking it va SJA as it's closer to home than ESA is.


----------



## calamity jane (Jun 14, 2010)

I took my EMR through PMA in Calgary and they have training in St Albert if that's close for you.  I'm not sorry I did my training through them and passed ACP without the blink of an eye.

I teach FA with SJA and I wouldn't recommend the EMR through them.

Each place, however, will have its quirks so pick your proverbial poison.


----------



## busmonkey (Jun 18, 2010)

In my personal opinion, I do not believe that organizations like SJA or the Red Cross are very good for professional instruction. I prefer academies simply because they aren't trying to recruit as they instruct you. I could be wrong, but in my experience I have found that organizations like SJA try to get you to join them after you pass your EMR etc. Personally I would go with a school/academy over an organization, but like previously stated every place has it's own perks and that may suede your decision. Also keep in mind that I am in BC not Alberta.

JB


----------

